# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Solidoodle now offering refurbished 3D printer at high discounts

## Eddie

This is quite a good deal.  Solidoodle has just announced that they will begin selling refurbished models of their Solidoodle 2 and Solidoodle 3 3D printers at discounts up to $400 off the regular priced new printers.  This is really a good deal.  The SD 2 can now be purchased for only $299 (both base and pro models).  It should be interesting to see how well these sell, because this is a rather large discount.

Read more about this at: http://3dprint.com/7043/refurbished-solidoodle-2-3/

----------


## czech9

All printers sold out... how good are these printers ? Anybody has experience with them?

----------


## thegonz

I ordered on last night, I will let you know how it goes.

----------

